# Salt water rays.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i was just at IPU in Burnaby and saw a Blue spot ribbon tail ray.
i must say is one of the few things about salt water that makes me want to switch over from fresh.
i'll be going back later today or tomorrow to try and get some pics.

is not for sale till after tomorrow and only if the person that ordered it dosn't show today for it..
was told it would be $59.99.
is a magnificent creature to say the least.
makes freshwater rays look awful plain...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Saltwater rays are for more expert keepers than beginners. Just like fw stingrays are not for newbies.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Your right Adrian...very nice ray indeed. Went with my buddy today to pick it up as he requested it from Grant about 3 or 4 months ago and he just got it in now. Was in very good condition and shape.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

saw the ray last night, it's a beauty!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that seems like a really good price to me


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,
Glad to hear the right person got the ray, by that I mean the customer who ordered it. Blue Spot Rays are another misunderstood ray in the marine trade. All the ones we import from Vanuatu eat. It is all about the handling of the ray along the way and how long it goes without food. Quick holding and transit is needed to have a healthy stingray. Same could be said for FW ones. Our current FW ray supplier is second to none, handling, packing, fantastic resulting in healthy rays.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Was a nice fish


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*stingray*

Thanks for bringing in the stingray Grant! I was lucky to have stopped by the BBY location because i didn't even know it arrived. The staff told me it's not for sale since it was ordered in for a specific person. There were a lot of confusion at the store on who's it is. The staff couldn't find any names but i told them i ordered it through you 3-4 months ago. Finally they said it should be mine since no one else request it. 
The ray is doing great. I'm trying to get it to feed on pellets since i've done so in the past with weekly natural frozen foods. Thanks again, Mike


----------

